# Genus Dolichothele



## KezyGLA (Aug 29, 2016)

After some scientific names being re-adjusted I had a look on here for some place to post photos of the Dolichothele genus. I couldn't find a picture thread for it, so I thought I would create one. 

Heres a couple photos of one of my _Dolichothele bolivianum _slings...


View media item 35459

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 29, 2016)

@louise f You can put your diamantinensis here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 30, 2016)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis male



__ louise f
__ Jul 17, 2016
__ 2



						Rehousing
					
















Oligoxystre diamantinensis female



__ louise f
__ Jul 17, 2016
__ 6



						Did a rehouse on these guys.
					
















Oligoxystre diamantinensis



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 11


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis female



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 8


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis female



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 4


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis male



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 9


















Oligoxystre diamantinensis male



__ louise f
__ Jul 5, 2016
__ 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 30, 2016)

Ufff I just turned green with envy  

Those are brilliant photos. It's such an awesome species too. 

Each time I see them listed somewhere, I always enquire about them and then I'm told they are sold out.


----------



## mygale (Sep 13, 2016)

Dolichothele diamantinensis by mygale, auf Flickr



Dolichothele diamantinensis by mygale, auf Flickr



Dolichothele diamantinensis by mygale, auf Flickr

Dolichothele diamantinensis Poster 1/1 by mygale, auf Flickr

Dolichothele diamantinensis by mygale, auf Flickr

D. diamantinensis by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 13, 2016)

during molt and after molt

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 13, 2016)

I want some of them so bad.  Everywhere I look is already sold


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 3, 2016)

Some new colours for the _Dolichothele bolivianum _slings


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

My D. caatinga sling I got as a freebie with my A. sp. Pucallpa compliments of Arachnoiden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> My D. caatinga sling I got as a freebie with my A. sp. Pucallpa compliments of Arachnoiden.
> View attachment 224232


Great freebie! I know not as much colour as the rest, but man, such good Ts. This genus is awesome. I am looking for a few different species from the genus but it is proving difficult ahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Great freebie! I know not as much colour as the rest, but man, such good Ts. This genus is awesome. I am looking for a few different species from the genus but it is proving difficult ahaha


Yeah as soon as I opened the vial I thought oh... a brown spider , but the little guy webbed his whole container the first day and I like a heavy webber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Yeah as soon as I opened the vial I thought oh... a brown spider , but the little guy webbed his whole container the first day and I like a heavy webber.


Then this genus is right up your street

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 3, 2016)

0.1 _Dolichothele bolivianum - _Another fresh molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 10, 2017)

1.2.1 _Dolichothele diamantinensis

0.2.0 (AFs)





0.0.1 (sub)
	

		
			
		

		
	




1.0.0 (MM)


_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 19, 2017)

_Dolichothele bolivianum - _subadult female




New digs

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 19, 2017)

Wow she is a looker!!
I'm gonna have to keep an eye peeled for some of these stateside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 19, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Wow she is a looker!!
> I'm gonna have to keep an eye peeled for some of these stateside


Yeah they are stunning. I picked up a couple 1cm slings last year and now have subadult pair. Jackpot 

The colours from sling to adult are really impressive


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2017)

Wallflower, my juvenile male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_.













A Handsome Dandy (♂ Dolichothele diamantinensis 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 4
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower, my 2.25" male Dolichothele diamantinensis.
					





The mealworm got a 2-hour threat pose before getting eaten. 













Dolichothele diamantinensis Threat Pose (♂ 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 6, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
threat
wallflower




						"It's more afraid of you than you are of it."  (He made this threat pose when I nudged his...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (May 19, 2017)

Alien!!



JK!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 19, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> The mealworm got a 2-hour threat pose before getting eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical


----------



## Mentat Ix (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

